# W 'burbs of Chicago:Where are the gamers?



## vonmolkew (Jul 20, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone is looking for a new player (maybe two)
I posted over a month ago and no one answered  

I'm in my 40's, non-smoker,  been playing for almost 25 years.  Looking to play in the Naperville/Batavia/Geneva/Warrenville/Wheaton area, possibly further away (I live in Batavia)

preferably 3.0/3.5 D&D
Have a friend in Arlington Hts that might play also.  Same stats as me (40's, etc)

Looking for a group that plays during the week (M-Th) from 6ish to 10ish.


----------



## Pbartender (Jul 21, 2006)

vonmolkew said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone is looking for a new player (maybe two)
> I posted over a month ago and no one answered
> 
> I'm in my 40's, non-smoker,  been playing for almost 25 years.  Looking to play in the Naperville/Batavia/Geneva/Warrenville/Wheaton area, possibly further away (I live in Batavia)
> ...




Sorry... Must have missed the last post.

I live in Batavia, where our group meets.  We meet weekly on Sunday evenings from about 5:30 until about 9:30 (sorry, for our group week-night games are out of the question).  We normally play two different games on alternating weeks...  Currently, one game is a high-powered gestalt D&D game, and the other is a Spycraft 2.0 game in the Star Wars universe.

Soon, meaning sometime early this fall, both those campaigns will come to an end, and two new campaigns will begin...  A fairly standard D&D 3.5 game usin gthe Red Hand of Doom module, and an Iron Heroes game run in a home-brewed alternate earth setting.  At that time, we'll likely be losing a player or two do to work scheduling and such.  

If any of this sounds interesting to you, send an email to MWDomeier(at)gmail(dot)com, and I'll run it by the other players this weekend.


----------



## Mark (Jul 23, 2006)

Got a game that runs mostly on every other Sunday, at 1pm, going through the WotC Red Hand of Doom (lvls 6 - 11 ish) mega adventure (about two thirds through at present) that could use a player or two, possibly.  We play at Games Plus in Mount Prospect.  We game tomorrow (July 23rd) but won't be meeting again until August 20th due to scheduling conflicts and Gencon.  We'll likely play right up to and slightly into the holidays with this particular campaign.  If you can stop on by and meet the group and myself, we can discuss things from there.  I also will be starting up a second campaign after Gencon up at the same location on some weeknight (have to check the possibilities with the store), so either way feel free to drop me a line.  Obviously, with the former campaign you will need to avoid any Red Hand of Doom material online or otherwise.  The latter campaign will be d20/D&D3.5E primarily but will also be of my own design.


----------

